# Cant connect to unsecured wireless network



## kappy_cro (Oct 11, 2007)

My brother who lives in house above me has a wirles network, unsecured, and i can't connect to it. When i try after a while just nothing happens, says AUTOMATIC when i look on aviable networks and in the right cornet seys NOT CONNECTED of course, why it won't connect? Can anyone help me please? I have XW SP2, Intel PRO wireless 2200BG,
ipconfig/all is

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kappy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-91-03-1B-C6

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-E3-B4-71-C6-3E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A "house above" you???

You should tell your brother to secure his network because somebody is trying to use his bandwidth and ISPs frown upon that.


----------



## kappy_cro (Oct 11, 2007)

we live in the same house its in the village and no body around us have even a comp.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since you have no wireless hardware in that IPCONFIG, exactly how are you planning on connecting wirelessly?

You might also disable ICS on your configuration, that can't be helping.


----------



## kappy_cro (Oct 11, 2007)

but on college i connect without a problem and when go to willage cant connect. How do you mean i dont have hardware? and i should try to disable ICS? That will help?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

He said that because if you look at your TCP/IP settings that you posted, it does not contain a wireless card.....we can only see Ethernet. And the IP of 192.168.0.1 with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and no gateway makes it look like you have ICS set up.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The other ICS clue is: *IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"we live in the same house"

That's the confirmation (that this is legal) that I was looking for. Thanks.

To disable ICS: in Network Connections right click on whatever connection is doing the sharing - Properties - Advanced tab - uncheck 'Allow other network users to connect ...'.

I don't understand that "Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport". Do you have some kind of bridge set up in Network Connections?

As the others have said, we can't see any hint of wireless in your ipconfig /all so maybe your wireless switch was off or the connection is disabled. With either of those conditions I can not understand how you see any wireless network in 'available networks.'


----------



## kappy_cro (Oct 11, 2007)

yes, my bro is on 2 floor a i am down on the first he has internet but i dont.

now i am at college and connected wifi an with cable. this is what i get when do ipcongig/all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Karlo>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kappy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-91-03-1B-C6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.95
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 12. listopad 2007 17:03:08
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12. listopad 2007 17:23:08

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-9D-B8-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.236
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 12. listopad 2007 17:06:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12. listopad 2007 17:26:12
yes before i had network bridge but now i uninstal it an i disabled ICS service thin week when go to village i'll try connect.
Thanks for help and if you have anything else to say about this please do.
Thank you.


----------

